# Loose Minerals-my choices are..



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

I was wanting to go with Sweetlix..but no feed store in my general area carries it.

What I have come up with is a loose mineral made by Purina. I looked into Purina, as I feed their wind and rain mineral to my cattle and like it.

-Evergreen Sheep mineral

-Vitafirm Lamb and Ewe mineral

I know alot of this depends on any deficienys in the area..but I honestly dont know of any off the top of my head..

Thoughts please?

Sarah


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Good question for a local vet, or maybe a university extention office? I think there are people local to Texas visiting here who may have already tried a few. Essentially for me any mineral they'll touch is better than none at all. I have to rotate between surgain, land o lakes and sweetlix. They always like sweetlix but my wallet aches to use it all the time. I do like it in late winter best because I know they'll all take some. Mine are very fussy when it comes to mineral. They'll love it at first then paw it out like a dog lookign for a bone then onto the next type which they love all the better until they're bored and paw it out, then switching back tot he first THEY LOVE IT, "where's this been all my life" until they dig it out a couple weeks later.......... Aaaaargh!!!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Yikes Ross! 

Sheep arent terriably popular around here..which I think is half the problem..all the minerals run in the same price range..except for the Vitafirm..which is a $10 jump...Ill do some research on what minerals are needed around here...but Id love personal opinions from those in my area too!

I hope mine arent to picky....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> -Evergreen Sheep mineral
> 
> -Vitafirm Lamb and Ewe mineral


I imagine if you read the labels there won't be a lot of difference in the two


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

S&S you might go here: http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/countydata.htm

Just click on your area of the country, then click on your county, and it will give you the mineral ranges for your county. That can help a lot if you know your sheep's requirements and therefore know what they are NOT getting out of your soil.

It also helps to avoid toxicity problems.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I imagine if you read the labels there won't be a lot of difference in the two


Evergreen had more in some areas..Vitafirm more in others..I already compared labels..wasnt sure what wasnt "needed" so much and what was more important.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

CaliannG said:


> S&S you might go here: http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/countydata.htm
> 
> Just click on your area of the country, then click on your county, and it will give you the mineral ranges for your county. That can help a lot if you know your sheep's requirements and therefore know what they are NOT getting out of your soil.
> 
> It also helps to avoid toxicity problems.


this is great! thanks for the link!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I use Dumor Sheep Mineral and block...it is the only option around here for sheep...and I have to stay on top of them ordering it for me at the Tractor supply...or they forget about me and only order GOAT stuff!..They are predjudice against my sheep...


http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...nerals/dumor-reg-sheep-mineral-50-lb--2228395


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm with you guys. No one carries much for sheep. Sheep minerals in my area run $27 bag at orshelens (sp?).

I am going to have to special order what I want like minerals, kelp, etc.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~laughs~ I have the opposite problem from ya'll. I have a hard time getting the local folks to mix *goat* stuff for me, and they all tell me to use the SHEEP stuff.

However, next year, I am going to appreciate that all of this stuff is available.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

CaliannG said:


> ~laughs~ I have the opposite problem from ya'll. I have a hard time getting the local folks to mix *goat* stuff for me, and they all tell me to use the SHEEP stuff.
> 
> However, next year, I am going to appreciate that all of this stuff is available.


Every farm I pass has goats....I dont see what the big deal is with goats?....~covering head..squinting eyes.....waiting to get smacked~


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Im glad Im not the only one fighting the goat folks! LOL
Did some more research, but am thinking Im going to try the Evergreen..Ill let you know how it works.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

I buy the purina it's about forty bucks a bag I like it because it stays loose, the less expensive minerals draw moisture out of the air and turn into solid lumps and the sheep won't eat it.

Ross, I mounted a little box inside the barn about nose level to a sheep. this keeps the mineral out of the weather and is too high for them to paw.


----------



## lilachill (Apr 2, 2006)

I have been happy with the Fertrell minerals.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I've only had sweet lix here untill this year when the purina store ordered some sheep stuff. (the sweet lix was sheep/goat). 

Mine eat what they want and then flip the bucket. I started taking it away after morning feeding because they would always tip it during the day. It went back before they were fed the next morning. Then I got a bucket that hooks over 2x4s and the salt is now in a corner of my feeder which works well.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I put my salt/minerals in a non flippable horse feed pan. Haven't had a sheep be able to flip it yet. ;O)

Only have one feed store that has loose sheep mineral/salt, not sure of the brand, will have to go look later.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Every farm I pass has goats....I dont see what the big deal is with goats?....~covering head..squinting eyes.....waiting to get smacked~


Consider yourself smacked! :grin:

As Terry Pratchett says - "goats are sheep. . . with_ brains_!" And I have yet to find a sheep that will give a gallon of milk every day, _and_ a meat animal or two. :rock:

My sheep aren't interested in _any_ minerals I put out for them. And as they live outside, it's hard to keep the minerals dry. I can get both goat and sheep mineral here - Shurgain makes a variety.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

The evergreen has a formula called "raincote" which is suppossed to keep it from clumping. I use Purina wind and rain for my cattle..which seems to work.

the Purina is about $4 per bag ($23 versus $19 for evergreen..plus its a whole different feed store Id have to get it from..)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> My sheep aren't interested in any minerals I put out for them


Mine LOVE Dumor from TSC


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

The TSC up here is _not_ the same as yours - we don't have near the variety of feeds/minerals/meds that you get. I don't think ours carries _any_ minerals other than salt licks and loose salt.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The TSC up here is not the same as yours


Mine seldom had it until I kept getting them to order it


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

OK, so I bought the evergreen mineral..will see how they like it..


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Do you have Moore feeds, any family or locally owned feed stores, or a local Co-op where you are Pooks?

We have four feed stores available to us here:

TSC
Moore's
McAsh's 
Producer's Co-op.
Brazos Feed *
Welborn Country Feed *^

Of the four, TSC would be my LAST choice, as about all they carry is Purina and Purina knock off products (Habitual label reader here).... Moore's is my first choice, as it basically has feed and mineral available at the co-op, but is a bit cheaper. McAsh has the high end stuff..... and the Co-op has...well, everything. Right down to any kind of fence post you want or any of it. Pasture seed by the hunner-weight if'n ya want it.

* - I haven't been there in so many years I don't know what they carry now...used to be mainly pet food.
*^ - carries a broad selection of high end feeds and goods, but is too far away from me to do much for me.

Now, if the Moore's or Co-op couldn't help me, I wouldn't go to the TSC...instead, I'd drive the extra 10 miles to Welborn Country Feed.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Just to add in..When I got into stock, my mentor told me not to feed any of my critters what TSC "makes" (Dumor).

So the sheep all tasted the evergreen and it pasted approval..we'll see how it goes..I can already tell Ill need a bigger, heavier container for it..older ewe is a pain in the neck!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Mine seldom had it until I kept getting them to order it



Me too bearfoot, me too.

I've been feeding mine Dumor because it is all they have around/or more of a 60 mile radius.

Never had a problem...they eat it like candy...also...Husband built a hay rack with a grain feeder on the bottom in each stall. "Believe me or not...maybe I will record it someday".....all my sheep know which stall they are to go into and their names...and if husband happens to put them up..."which is hardly ever"...LOL....they act ill and get in the wrong stalls...then I go out open up all the doors...and tell...them to get in their stalls...and I swear...they come out and go into their correct stalls....my husband calls me the "sheep whisper"...LMAO....So my sheep have BRAINS...and they dont go threw fences...so why do I need goats again?

PS...what is wrong with Dumor?..in case there is...something I dont know


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Fowler, I dont claim to know..I was told just to not feed it unless I wanted "dead animals"..now, I dont know if all that is true......probably would warrant some investigation...regarding the labels and such. this was mainly regarding cows when we spoke though.

There seems to be alot of brand loyalty within the livestock community regarding feed and minerals..*shrugs*


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

spinandslide said:


> Fowler, I dont claim to know..I was told just to not feed it unless I wanted "dead animals"..now, I dont know if all that is true......probably would warrant some investigation...regarding the labels and such. this was mainly regarding cows when we spoke though.
> 
> There seems to be alot of brand loyalty within the livestock community regarding feed and minerals..*shrugs*


Thanks spinandslide, I will have to investigate!..:hrm:


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Fowler said:


> ..LMAO....So my sheep have BRAINS...and they dont go threw fences...so why do I need goats again?
> 
> PS...what is wrong with Dumor?..in case there is...something I dont know


~laughs~ Try goats. Just two of them. I don't even care what kind...maybe a couple of NDs to match your babydolls....and you will KNOW the difference.

Dumors is made primarily with "by-products". A.K.A. "Grain by-products, roughage by-products". That is feed-speak for "floor sweepings" and a lot of it is floor sweepings from China. 

That being the case, you never know what is in it. Strange rye? floor dust? Most likely.

Small ruminant feed doesn't get recalled like dog or cat food. Also, things that can pass through a cow's stomachs and not phase them will have a sheep or goat flat on the ground.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Just to add in..When I got into stock, my mentor told me not to feed any of my critters what TSC "makes" (*Dumor*).





> The evergreen has a formula called "raincote" which is suppossed to keep it from clumping. I use *Purina *wind and rain for my cattle..which seems to work.





> *Purina*/Land o Lakes, *is the manufacturer of Dumor *at their Harrisburg, Pennsylvania plant.


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090503135615AAx6FiS


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Bearfoot, interesting..

Wonder if they are manufactuered at the same plants? 

Interesting, that answer said TSC cant carry anything with the Purina logo on it..but they sell Omolene (a purina feed for horses?)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Interesting, that answer said TSC *cant carry anything with the Purina logo *on it..but they sell Omolene (a purina feed for horses?)


I think they changed that policy in 2010, since the post on the link which is from 2009.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

that would make sense.....guess it would help if I looked at the dates..


----------

